# How to clean the debris off the bottom?



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

In a tank where the plants have covered the bottom completely like the picture below (not my picture) how should one go about cleaning the debris from the bottom? Just suck it up?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

In a tank like that I would gently wiggle the plants enough to dislodge stuff, but certainly cannot do a real 'gravel vac'. 

That looks SO much like a friend's tank. Even the Discus look like his!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

get your python (gravel vaccume) and put it on a low water speed then just put the mouth of the python right up in the plants on the bottom of the tank. you can suck the detritus up without sucking up the plants. 

or you can do the same thing with the water on high and just pinch the water hose like i do. 


i dont like to wiggle because i tend to pull up the plants on accident. 

another method is to pat down the mat and that displaces water and when the water is pushed out it can fluff out the detritus as well.

but if your not comfortable with that diana' s wiggle method might work just fine for you.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to 'hover' the siphon over the plants just about 1/4 inch or so and the detritus/mulm would get sucked out. 

But, now I only siphon from the water column because I figure the ground cover plants can use that mulm as food. I rarely ever see any build-up anymore.

-Dave


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Did any one use Liquid Gravel Vac? in the description they write this:

Powerful bacterial additive helps reduce aquarium maintenance
Natural bacteria break down organic waste from aquarium gravel
Cleans sludge and organic buildup from aquarium equipment and accessories


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Those natural bacteria are already in a well established aquarium. They are currently decomposing the fallen food and fish waste that happens in the tank. 

I suppose you could add more. I think you would end up with a burst of fertilizer while the bacteria population was high (Shortly after adding whatever product you use) followed by another spike when these bacteria died of starvation (too many added all at once eat all the food, and more food is slow in arriving). 
Then the slow build up of mulm based on overfeeding (a lot of it is fallen food).


----------

